# supra pod



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

*supra pod 13th august*

is there any supra's on here that isn't part of the supra forum that hasn't heard about it. its at santapod 13th of august.
if you dont know about it get down there you wont regret it, even if you have an na  
:thumb:

any other cars welcome, drift and drag tickets available for unlimited runs so come down and have a go or just watch.


----------

